# Ole Miss vs TCU



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Dang looks like Bad Bo came to the game


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

that was a severe burn


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Dang this sure hasnt started well


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 31, 2014)

Uh-oh keep me updated ended up working nit close to a tv today


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

and getting worse


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 31, 2014)

Ole Miss is not a good team at all.  TCU is blowing them off the ball.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

Tcu would/could blow any sec team off the fields short of bama.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Bama?? Ole Miss is the #1 defense in the nation and they are getting smoked, Bama gets smoked also


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Finially some life from the Landsharks


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Dang looks like Bad Bo came to the game



oops he done it again


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Bad Bo snuffed out that glimer of life


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

finally a lil luck


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 31, 2014)

TCU with the int and TCU gives it right back. Bo Wallace is not very good at all.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

too fer left


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

dang sho needed that, now can they capitalize


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

Let's go horned frogs!!






T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tcu would/could blow any sec team off the fields short of bama.




Didn't ole miss beat Alabama? 



T


----------



## Michaelp (Dec 31, 2014)

Ole miss reminds me of when Carolina had Garcia. You are at the mercy of which guy shows up....good or bad, no in between


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

Touchdown horned frogs!


T


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2014)

Toadz are tuff !!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2014)

This is bad.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

that were ugly


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 31, 2014)

If ole miss does not pull Wallace quickly they will be done if they are not already.  He looks like he is scared to death.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

can they do anything with this pick


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

attaboy Bo, give em an extra 6 stead of takin the 2


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bad Bo is really bad today.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

I thought Bo Wallace was supposed to be one of the good ones?

Where did I hear that?



T


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bo knows turnovers


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Ole Miss getting put in their place. Nothing more than the SEC door mat. Slightly above Vandy, about the same level as Kentucky. As it should be. Hopefully Tech can do the same to the other Mississippi school.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 31, 2014)

I am amazed at how bad Bo Wallace is.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Crazy thing Bo Wallace is the winingest QB at Ole Miss and I'll be dang happy to see him go


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

what a moron


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

and a sack to end the half


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

The O-line not helping him out any.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Ole Miss getting put in their place. Nothing more than the SEC door mat. Slightly above Vandy, about the same level as Kentucky. As it should be. Hopefully Tech can do the same to the other Mississippi school.



I ain bettin no money on tech


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

59 yards of offense fer the Rebels, you'd think that U in TCU stood fer the Union in the war of Northern Aggression


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The O-line not helping him out any.



If you were on the line would you beat yourself up blocking for that idiot?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

TCU is making a statement. 

Wow!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 31, 2014)

This looks like men playing boys.   It's hard to believe this is the same team that beat Alabama.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 31, 2014)

Can't say this ones going any different than I expected, TCU is a jam up team, and very over-rated ole miss has no business being in this bowl game


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I ain bettin no money on tech



I wouldn't either. With bowl games, you never really know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, I hope the guy that broke his leg (I assume) heals quickly and fully. Hate to see anybody go out like that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Ole miss.   Good grief.   

Can't say that I actually thought they stood a chance in this game but dang.  This is embarrassing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Buzz said:


> .   It's hard to believe this is the same team that beat Alabama.



Percentages were in their favor.  But I get what you're saying,  they look pathetic.  I mean I know it's ole miss but they look worse than Vandy


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Percentages were in their favor.  But I get what you're saying,  they look pathetic.  I mean I know it's ole miss but they look worse than Vandy



I hate to say it but that's a insult to Vandy today


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Good grief.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

Touchdown horned frogs! X2



T


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 31, 2014)

Time to stop the bleeding Rebels, put in another QB.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

The folks in the ga dome are going to get a migraine as many times as that train horn is getting blown


Lol

T


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

well a 42-0 final wouldn't be too bad, but I don't think it's over


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

Playoff committee messed up leaving tcu out.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

Cleburne said:


> Time to stop the bleeding Rebels, put in another QB.



Coach said he was leavin him in at half, what good to swap him now


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't let up boys drive it all the way to the handle


T


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Playoff committee messed up leaving tcu out.



Yep.  

T


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 31, 2014)

And this is the team that beat Miss State and Bama? Maybe the SEC West is not as good as we thought.......

I would have never predicted this. I really thought that Ole Miss would take care of business.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

I think Larry the Dr. Pepper guy and the TCU coach are the same person.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Playoff committee messed up leaving tcu out.



I disagree. TCU didn't even win their conference. Sure they are playing good now, but let's not get carried away. They struggled with a terrible Kansas team and got beat by Baylor, the real Big 12 champ.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Playoff committee messed up leaving tcu out.



Calm down a little there.  This is ole miss they are playing.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Playoff committee messed up leaving tcu out.



Yeah, Bama should have been 5!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> And this is the team that beat Miss State and Bama? Maybe the SEC West is not as good as we thought.......
> 
> I would have never predicted this. I really thought that Ole Miss would take care of business.



You'll soon find out the answer to that question yank


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Yeah, Bama should have been 5!



Yep with fswho 26


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Yeah, Bama should have been 5!





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep with fswho 26



And the Dawgs shoulda been 3rd.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well a 42-0 final wouldn't be too bad, but I don't think it's over



Yea but we dont have a running game to run time off the clock...LOL


----------



## Atlsooner (Dec 31, 2014)

Now you guys know how I felt when OU played against Clemson. Like a JV team is how we played. TCU is just that good and deserved to be in the final four, or Baylor as well.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You'll soon find out the answer to that question yank



Darned Yankee to you.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2014)

Apparently Ole Miss loaded everything on the team bus except their A & B games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

I was hoping this would be a close game. Now we all have to wonder "what if".

TCU is flat out whooping one of the best defenses in the country.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was hoping this would be a close game. Now we all have to wonder "what if".
> 
> TCU is flat out whooping one of the best defenses in the country.



"If" they had taken care of business against Baylor, they would be in. Or if we had a real playoff with 8 teams, instead of this dumb four team mess, they would be in.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2014)

So what does a team have to do to be "good" according to some of yall. Dominate and shut out a team who beat the top 2 teams in the sec west and sec overall? Or do they have to be uga to be good? Louisville sucks but somehow that was a quality win and this isnt?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> So what does a team have to do to be "good" according to some of yall. Dominate and shut out a team who beat the top 2 teams in the sec west and sec overall? Or do they have to be uga to be good? Louisville sucks but somehow that was a quality win and this isnt?



The opposite of UT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

And NO! TCU does not deserve to be in the final 4. Win your conference and you are in. They didn't, period.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> So what does a team have to do to be "good" according to some of yall. Dominate and shut out a team who beat the top 2 teams in the sec west and sec overall? Or do they have to be uga to be good? Louisville sucks but somehow that was a quality win and this isnt?



Has anybody said TCU wasn't a good team?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

When are you people going to realize the SEC is overrated.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> "If" they had taken care of business against Baylor, they would be in. Or if we had a real playoff with 8 teams, instead of this dumb four team mess, they would be in.



This is true but they have as much right to be in the top 4 as either Oregon or OSU. Those 3 teams had close to the same strength of schedule and all 3 had a loss. Bama had a little tougher schedule and FSU was undefeated.


Either way you go there is always going to be a deserving team left out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> When are you people going to realize the SEC is overrated.



Says a guy who's team is 0-10 against the SEC in bowls...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 31, 2014)

playoffs should be at least 8 teams!!

anyways sorry GHH, Ole Miss got a beat down.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

nickel back said:


> playoffs should be at least 8 teams!!
> 
> anyways sorry GHH, Ole Miss got a beat down.



26 if you're an fswho fan.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 31, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says a guy who's team is 0-10 against the SEC in bowls...



0-9.......Arky didn't get the win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

need to change it to ole suck.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

well least they didn't review that fumble


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

We scored!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

well they ain shut out, ain happened since '76 no how in a bowl game


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Ole Miss getting put in their place. Nothing more than the SEC door mat. Slightly above Vandy, about the same level as Kentucky. As it should be. Hopefully Tech can do the same to the other Mississippi school.



to their credit Ole Miss had a lot of injuries which have changed the complection of their season. They were a fine team earlier in the year.

Having said that, the injuries to Treadwell and Nkemdiche and others aren't causing this. This is on Freeze and Wallace.


What a whippin'. Wow!

The real Mississippi team plays tonight at Primetime.

Hail State!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

Well the Fla St game plan (get down big early and then come back) didnt work to well for us today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> The real Mississippi team plays tonight at Primetime.
> 
> Hail State!



Lol lol lol 

No such thing as a real team in that state

Y'all just lucked up getting tech


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Well the Fla St game plan (get down big early and then come back) didnt work to well for us today



nope


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I wish Lou Holtz would go ahead and check into a retirement home some where.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I wish Lou Holtz would go ahead and check into a retirement home some where.



He has - the ESPN Sports Center.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2014)

there again toothless bamer fans are taking their shots at ole miss knowing whole heartedly they could not handle them earlier in the year. what hypocrisy.

I'm pulling for Ohio State tomorrow night.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 31, 2014)

I will also say that TCU is a very fine team and Gary Patterson is well deserving of his coach of the year honors.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

What TCU did to Ole Miss today is a precursor to what the Ducks are gonna do to the Noles......


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I will also say that TCU is a very fine team and Gary Patterson is well deserving of his coach of the year honors.



They should have been in the final four instead of Ohio St.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> to their credit Ole Miss had a lot of injuries which have changed the complection of their season. They were a fine team earlier in the year.
> 
> Having said that, the injuries to Treadwell and Nkemdiche and others aren't causing this. This is on Freeze and Wallace.
> 
> ...





Old Dead River said:


> there again toothless bamer fans are taking their shots at ole miss knowing whole heartedly they could not handle them earlier in the year. what hypocrisy.
> 
> I'm pulling for Ohio State tomorrow night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> The real Mississippi team plays tonight at Primetime.



Didn't your team lose to Ole Miss??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> there again toothless bamer fans are taking their shots at ole miss knowing whole heartedly they could not handle them earlier in the year. what hypocrisy.
> 
> I'm pulling for Ohio State tomorrow night.



Happy New Year ODoR

p.s.. Miss state sucks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

TCU really wanted to make a statement.  If OSU loses there will be some I told you so in the media


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

M6 has a new avi and I like


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> M6 has a new avi and I like



Her O's are in the right place.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 31, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> They should have been in the final four instead of Ohio St.



Yea I think they were sending a message on our butts today


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Her O's are in the right place.



Nice pillow 6!!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2014)

I knew TCU had an explosive offense....but who knew they could play D? Now I really think they got shafted when the committee "gave" the #4 spot to OSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I knew TCU had an explosive offense....but who knew they could play D? Now I really think they got shafted when the committee "gave" the #4 spot to OSU.



i agree.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 31, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol lol lol
> 
> No such thing as a real team in that state



Sou. Miss fields a good team every now and then.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you Ole Miss for not letting LSU be the embarrassment of the SEC in the bowl games.

I would say "act like you've been there", but it's been so long since Ole Miss was relevant, it's just like they've never been there.


----------

